# ATO: Cancellation of inactive ABNs



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Are you using your ABN?

4 November 2019

Not keeping lodgments up to date is a key indication that a business is no longer operating. ABNs which are not being used will soon be cancelled. To help us get this right, we use information from:

your tax return

other lodgments

third party information.

If we cancel your ABN and you want to start your business again, or we get it wrong because there's some information we don't have access to, you can reapply and get the same ABN back (as long as your business structure remains the same).

If the business structure is different, for example you were a sole trader but your new business is a company, you will get a different ABN.

The ABN cancellation program is helping to ensure the integrity of information on the Australian Business Register (ABR).

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

Find out about:

ABR Integrity: https://www.abr.gov.au/about-us/our-work/abr-integrity.

ABN entitlement: https://www.abr.gov.au/business-super-funds-charities/applying-abn/abn-entitlement

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Are-you-using-your-ABN-/?sbnews20191113)


----------

